# How to become a thinker?



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Going from a feeler to a thinker, how do you do it?


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

Feeling and thinking define your value orientation. It depends on how strongly you value the feeler's people-orientation over the thinker's fact/system/object-orientation in the first place. Some people are more in the middle. Maybe you're way on the outer end, but more likely you're not as imbalanced as you think.

I'd suggest thinking about the kinds of behaviors you'd like to change and focus on those, rather than thinking of it in terms of changing your type. The T/F scale, again, is about orientation, rather than specific behaviors or emotional strength (even if they seem to go hand-in-hand). As thinkers, we become more balanced by developing our feeling sides, and as feelers we become more balanced by developing our thinking sides. If you take too much of a feeler (subjective) approach, stepping back and evaluating the situation from a distance (gaining objectivity) would be a good practice.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Fairly simple, put aside emotional judgement, put all your mind to solve the problem.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

You can't just rearrange your cognitive function stacklist. Ni-Fe-Ti-Se is your brains deep-seated method of information metabolism. If you want to improve your thinking function, you should focus on developing your Ti. "This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work."

You develop your Ti by asking yourself _why_ certain things are. You then ask why _those _are, and you refine concepts of internal logic through the creation of categories and sub-categories you create to explain various observations.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

think rather than feel.

(semi bad example): You see a puppy get kicked by someone, don't do whatever an emotional person would do. Instead think "why did he kick that puppy?" or "what did that puppy do to get kicked?" or "i wonder what i should eat for dinner tonight?"

Im kinda half serious on this just so you know.:kitteh:


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

You are born with your MBTI type; you cannot change types but you can develop your cognitive functions. How familiar are you with your functional stack? I recommend getting acquainted with your tertiary Ti. Having intellectual discussions with INTPs and ENTPs may help you in this endeavour.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Jung posited that it was possible to change your functions throughout your life. 

I don't know if this is true, but as a child I seemed ENxP, in highschool and early college, INFP.. And now? ENTP.

'Seemed' and 'Is' are quite disparate, but... For all intents and purposes, you are what you set your mind to, in the end. So, if you persist and work hard, you can improve any of your functions.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

RandomNote said:


> think rather than feel.
> 
> (semi bad example): You see a puppy get kicked by someone, don't do whatever an emotional person would do. Instead think "why did he kick that puppy?" or "what did that puppy do to get kicked?" or "i wonder what i should eat for dinner tonight?"
> 
> Im kinda half serious on this just so you know.:kitteh:


If you really want to develop your T, the answer to the third question is in the first sentence.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Irondust said:


> You are born with your MBTI type; you cannot change types but you can develop your cognitive functions. How familiar are you with your functional stack? I recommend getting acquainted with your tertiary Ti. Having intellectual discussions with INTPs and ENTPs may help you in this endeavour.


Is there any way to make one function more dominant than the other? In other words, is it possible to strengthen one function to the extent of it becoming your new function? An example is if a INTP wants to strengthen his extroverted side to the point where he becomes an ENTP, or something similar. I understand one can strengthen all of the functions, but can I strengthen my thinking to the point where it supersedes my feeling side?


----------



## SmilesforMiles (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't think you can change something like that... you can try to be more objective I suppose. It's the way your brain processes things.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd say start reading Daniel Kahneman's "Thinking fast and thinking slow"


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Ben8 said:


> Going from a feeler to a thinker, how do you do it?


You don't. We're all thinkers, we're all feelers, we're all intuitives, and we're all sensors.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

absyrd said:


> You can't just rearrange your cognitive function stacklist. Ni-Fe-Ti-Se is your brains deep-seated method of information metabolism. If you want to improve your thinking function, you should focus on developing your Ti. "This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work."
> 
> You develop your Ti by asking yourself _why_ certain things are. You then ask why _those _are, and you refine concepts of internal logic through the creation of categories and sub-categories you create to explain various observations.


You can do it but its going to be very difficult. Its like having a tendency to look right but getting ur brain used to looking left. 

I have to use Se at work which can be tough over Long periods of time. I will eventually sobconsciously slip back into Ne.

Id say just try to use a lil bit at a time and gradually build up ur tolerance so to speak.


----------

